# Champions League 13/14 marzo 2018. Ottavi ritorno Il programma.



## Tifo'o (12 Marzo 2018)

Seconda parte dei ritorni ottavi di CL. A parte il Bayern tutte le altre partite sono ancora aperte. Ecco il calendario tutte le partite si giocheranno alle 20.45. La Roma per passare deve vincere 1-0 o 2-0 o 4-2. Col 3-2 sono gli ucraini a passare.

Martedì 13 marzo 

Roma - Shaktar. andata 1-2

Manchester United - Siviglia. andata 0-0

Mercoledì 14 marzo

Besiktas - Bayern si gioca alle 18 

Barcellona - Chelsea. andata 1-1


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Marzo 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Seconda parte dei ritorni ottavi di CL. A parte il Bayern tutte le altre partite sono ancora aperte. Ecco il calendario tutte le partite si giocheranno alle 20.45. La Roma per passare deve vincere 1-0 o 2-0 o 4-2. Col 3-2 sono gli ucraini a passare.
> 
> Martedì 13 marzo
> 
> ...



La Roma contro i scappati di casa uscirà lo stesso


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Marzo 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La Roma contro i scappati di casa uscirà lo stesso



Lo Shaktcoso è comunque inguardabile in trasferta, per cui per la Rometta sarebbe un'impresa farsi eliminare, cosa di cui sono benissimo capaci. Ma se anche passano immagino che pescheranno il City ai quarti e replicano il 7-1 dello United nel 2007.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (13 Marzo 2018)

Dobbiamo tifare Roma. Più va avanti più spreca energie utili per il campionato.


----------



## vannu994 (13 Marzo 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo tifare Roma. Più va avanti più spreca energie utili per il campionato.


Io tendenzialmente tifo le altre italiane in Europa, al ranking e all'immagine del calcio italiano fanno soltanto bene... Per la Juve spero possa arrivare in finale e perderla, però solo nell'evenienza in cui sprechino molte energie e si facessero superare dal Napoli.


----------



## Mr. Canà (13 Marzo 2018)

La didascalia alla foto recita: "_Montella sonríe en rueda de prensa_". (Montella sorride durante la conferenza stampa). Il lupo perde il pelo ma non il vizio...


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Marzo 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Seconda parte dei ritorni ottavi di CL. A parte il Bayern tutte le altre partite sono ancora aperte. Ecco il calendario tutte le partite si giocheranno alle 20.45. La Roma per passare deve vincere 1-0 o 2-0 o 4-2. Col 3-2 sono gli ucraini a passare.
> 
> Martedì 13 marzo
> 
> ...



Roma in chiaro su canale 5.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Marzo 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> La didascalia alla foto recita: "_Montella sonríe en rueda de prensa_". (Montella sorride durante la conferenza stampa). Il lupo perde il pelo ma non il vizio...



Staserà prenderà una legnata che smetterà di ridere..


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Marzo 2018)

Roma in difficoltà


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Marzo 2018)

mamma mia sta Rometta


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Marzo 2018)

Quanto è forte Fred...


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Marzo 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> mamma mia sta Rometta



Era scontato..sono capaci di dominarti il girone con Aletico e Chelsea per poi uscire contro questi scappati


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Marzo 2018)

che asini se non segnano nemmeno un gol...

anche lo united comunque  

le 4 squadre in campo ora sono le più scarse della Champions


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Marzo 2018)

Ma come si fa a non segnare contro questi che hanno preso sberle da tutti fuori casa?


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Marzo 2018)

Gol Dzeko


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Marzo 2018)

Finalmente Dzeko


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Marzo 2018)

Mourinho e Montella se la ridono insieme...


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Marzo 2018)

Ma nooooo Geco


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Marzo 2018)

Gol del Siviglia 0-1


----------



## admin (13 Marzo 2018)




----------



## Tifo'o (13 Marzo 2018)

Gol Siviglia pazzesco


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Marzo 2018)

Ma è una barzelletta ?


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Marzo 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma è una barzelletta ?



Adesso ci pensa Pobbà


----------



## Schism75 (13 Marzo 2018)

Guarda te ridolini che fa l'impresa


----------



## jacky (13 Marzo 2018)

Strameritato per quel che si è visto tra andata e ritorno.
E Montella fa guadagnare 15 milioni al Siviglia in una sola serata


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Marzo 2018)

hahahahahha 0-2
ma dove vanno con pogbà de gea e lukaku


----------



## admin (13 Marzo 2018)

Mourinho stra finito.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Marzo 2018)

rosso shaktcoso


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Marzo 2018)

Ovviamente la Juve pescherà il Siviglia


----------



## 7vinte (13 Marzo 2018)

Assurodo


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Marzo 2018)

impresa del babbeo di Siviglia


----------



## Stex (13 Marzo 2018)

Incredibile... la Juve becca il Siviglia ai quarti


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Marzo 2018)

rissa all'olimpico


----------



## jacky (13 Marzo 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ovviamente la Juve pescherà il Siviglia



Sarebbe il miglior sorteggio possibile... per entrambe visto che sono le più scarse.


----------



## Kutuzov (13 Marzo 2018)

Juve Siviglia scontatissimo ahhah


----------



## admin (13 Marzo 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ovviamente la Juve pescherà il Siviglia



Ovvio.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Marzo 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ovviamente la Juve pescherà il Siviglia


Il Siviglia di Montella batte la Juve in Finale


----------



## 7vinte (13 Marzo 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Il Siviglia di Montella batte la Juve in Finale



Se il Siviglia becca una più piccola,tipo la Roma,può andare in semifinale


----------



## Freddy Manson (13 Marzo 2018)

Ma Montella che vince a Manchester? lol
Godo per Moufrigno comunque


----------



## admin (13 Marzo 2018)

Che sacco di patate sto Lukaku.

Ma Ibra è ancora infortunato?


----------



## Schism75 (13 Marzo 2018)

Guarda te.


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Marzo 2018)

clamoroso mourinho che si fa buttar fuori da montella.  

lo united è un altro fail tipo il psg, spendono vagonate di milioni per risultati imbarazzanti.


----------



## admin (13 Marzo 2018)

Occhio....


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Marzo 2018)

Lo special one ahahahahahaha


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Marzo 2018)

Ora rimonanto


----------



## Mr. Canà (13 Marzo 2018)

Montella, dopo avermi fatto venire il fegato amaro quando guidava il Milan, sta riuscendo a farmi incavolare anche stasera, facendomi perdere una scommessa.


----------



## admin (13 Marzo 2018)

Comunque gli assistiti dal pizzaiolo sono uno più sopravvalutato dell'altro...


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Marzo 2018)

Roma nel panico fino alla fine


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Marzo 2018)

La difesa dello United è piu brutta dell'ebola


----------



## admin (13 Marzo 2018)

*Roma e Siviglia ai quarti di Champions League.*


----------



## malos (13 Marzo 2018)

Averlo noi Dzeko...


----------



## Mr. Canà (13 Marzo 2018)

Mourinho è ancora l'allenatore più pagato al mondo? Incredibile come abbia preparato questi ottavi. Per come hanno giocato sia Siviglia che oggi all'Old Trafford hanno meritato uscire.


----------



## Love (13 Marzo 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Montella, dopo avermi fatto venire il fegato amaro quando guidava il Milan, sta riuscendo a farmi incavolare anche stasera, facendomi perdere una scommessa.



è una croce che ci porteremo a vita...ahuahauaha....


----------



## hiei87 (13 Marzo 2018)

Ho l'impressione che il calcio stia evolvendo in maniera talmente rapida che le carriere degli allenatori ad alti livelli tenderanno a durare sempre meno. Mourinho non dà proprio l'idea di essere al passo coi tempi, e non è da oggi. E non è il solo, tra i tecnici che hanno vinto nell'ultimo decennio.
Comunque manco quotato il fatto che la juve prenderà Roma o Siviglia...


----------



## tonilovin93 (13 Marzo 2018)

Mi mancava solo lo united per vincere 560 euro nei passaggi del turno di Champions ed Europa League.. E niente, Montella mi ha rovinato una stagione tra Milan e schedine


----------



## tonilovin93 (13 Marzo 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Montella, dopo avermi fatto venire il fegato amaro quando guidava il Milan, sta riuscendo a farmi incavolare anche stasera, facendomi perdere una scommessa.



Non avevo letto, incredibile, anche a me. A me 560 euro, te?


----------



## 7vinte (13 Marzo 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Mi mancava solo lo united per vincere 560 euro nei passaggi del turno di Champions ed Europa League.. E niente, Montella mi ha rovinato una stagione tra Milan e schedine



Ci rovinera sempre la vita


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Marzo 2018)

*Allegri, Di Francesco e Montella... aspettando Conte (?), tre mister italiani ai quarti di Champions
----)* http://www.milanworld.net/litalia-porta-tre-allenatori-ai-quarti-di-champions-vt59772.html


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (13 Marzo 2018)

Ma come? Ed il grande Bol Bobbá? Il centrocampista più iperforte megafantasmagorico dei sette universi?


----------



## Ruuddil23 (13 Marzo 2018)

Ahahahahhahhahaha che fallito Mou-frigno!!


----------



## Mr. Canà (13 Marzo 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Non avevo letto, incredibile, anche a me. A me 560 euro, te?



Immagino che la tua fosse una multiple. La mia era una scommessa secca, per fortuna non ha inciso troppo sulla giornata. Colpa mia, il mio sesto senso mi diceva di stare alla larga da questo evento.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Marzo 2018)

Mourinho che si fa battere da Montella è da hall of shame.


----------



## Mr. Canà (13 Marzo 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mourinho che si fa battere da Montella è da hall of shame.



Adesso per chiudere il cerchio consegnerà la Premier al City nel giorno del derby.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Marzo 2018)

Al Manchester United servirebbe Allegri..


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Marzo 2018)

Stai a vedere che anche quest'anno i gobbi ladri vanno in finale. Pazzesco.


----------



## jacky (13 Marzo 2018)

Il Siviglia tra andata e ritorno ha tirato 40 volte verso la porta dello United.

Io penso che Montella abbia dei principi di gioco validi, capisce di calcio e di bel calcio.
Ha due difetti enormi: continuità (e quella la si vede con le piccole) - gioco troppo rischioso (passaggi orizzontali e lenti).

Bene che sia andato via dal Milan, ma è giovane... se cresce tra 5-6 anni ne riparliamo.

Comunque bravo. Ha fatto fuori Atletico Madrid (finale di Superc. Spagnola) e Manchester United.
Il campionato era già compromesso e avrebbe dovuto evitare brutte figure.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (13 Marzo 2018)

Il Montella felice


----------



## jacky (13 Marzo 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Il Montella felice



Chi non lo sarebbe al posto suo? 
È un essere umano come tutti...


----------



## jacky (13 Marzo 2018)

Non capisco come lo Utd che ha imbrigliato Conte e Klopp (battuti e praticamente senza occasioni concesse) si sia fatto quasi dominare da Montella.
Ripeto, 40 tiri tra andata e ritorno sono tantissimi.


----------



## Mr. Canà (13 Marzo 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Il Siviglia tra andata e ritorno ha tirato 40 volte verso la porta dello United.
> 
> Io penso che Montella abbia dei principi di gioco validi, capisce di calcio e di bel calcio.
> Ha due difetti enormi: continuità (e quella la si vede con le piccole) - gioco troppo rischioso (passaggi orizzontali e lenti).
> ...



Da quando è al Sevilla ha corretto già in parte il proprio gioco, abbandonando quasi subito l'idea di fare quello pseudo tiki-taka sterile che ha spesso contraddistinto le sue squadre. Nel doppio incontro con lo United ha fatto giocare la squadra in maniera molto accorta e stasera, quando ormai la partita si era sbloccata, ha rischiato di fare una goleada (Ben Yedder avrebbe potuto segnarne almeno 3).


----------



## Mr. Canà (13 Marzo 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Non capisco come lo Utd che ha imbrigliato Conte e Klopp (battuti e praticamente senza occasioni concesse) si sia fatto quasi dominare da Montella.
> Ripeto, 40 tiri tra andata e ritorno sono tantissimi.



Francamente grosse colpe sono da imputare a Mourinho (ovviamente grandi meriti vanno anche riconosciuti a Montella), che è andato a Siviglia decidendo quasi di non giocarsela sicuro (e spocchioso come sempre) che avrebbe vinto facilmente in Inghilterra.


----------



## __king george__ (13 Marzo 2018)

Montella:

_contro l'atletico in coppa del re doveva essere un bagno di sangue e invece ha vinto sul piano del gioco e del risultato e ora si giocherà una finale

_contro il man united non ci doveva essere nemmeno partita e invece ha incartato mou all'andata e distrutto al ritorno e ora si giocherà un quarto di finale di champions

direi che non è male....


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Marzo 2018)

Hahah ma lo special one che si fa buttare fuori da Montella?


----------



## jacky (13 Marzo 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Da quando è al Sevilla ha corretto già in parte il proprio gioco, abbandonando quasi subito l'idea di fare quello pseudo tiki-taka sterile che ha spesso contraddistinto le sue squadre. Nel doppio incontro con lo United ha fatto giocare la squadra in maniera molto accorta e stasera, quando ormai la partita si era sbloccata, ha rischiato di fare una goleada (Ben Yedder avrebbe potuto segnarne almeno 3).



Per me è palese che ancor prima del gioco, al Milan lo abbiano fatto fuori molti dei mezzi uomini che abbiamo nello spogliatoio.

Comunque concordo con la tua analisi, quasi identica alla mia.


----------



## jacky (13 Marzo 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Montella:
> 
> _contro l'atletico in coppa del re doveva essere un bagno di sangue e invece ha vinto sul piano del gioco e del risultato e ora si giocherà una finale
> 
> ...



È un po' questo il suo difetto... vince solo quando stramerita.

Con il Valencia ha fatto benino ma perso 0-2, con Juventus e Roma a San Siro idem e perso 0-2.

Va anche detto che non ha mai allenato squadroni eh.


----------



## __king george__ (13 Marzo 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> È un po' questo il suo difetto... vince solo quando stramerita.
> 
> Con il Valencia ha fatto benino ma perso 0-2, con Juventus e Roma a San Siro idem e perso 0-2.
> 
> Va anche detto che non ha mai allenato squadroni eh.


non è Guardiola ma nemmeno paragonabile all incapace descritto qui (da molti)


----------



## Boomer (13 Marzo 2018)

In campionato sta facendo dei semi disastri Montella. Già in 3 partite ha subito più di 4 gol ( Eibar Atletico e il Betis )... 5 sconfitte 6 vittorie 1 pareggio da quando è arrivato ( 1.33 punti a partita ) . In copa del rey invece è andato alla grande.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (13 Marzo 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> In campionato sta facendo dei semi disastri Montella. Già in 3 partite ha subito più di 4 gol ( Eibar Atletico e il Betis )... 5 sconfitte 6 vittorie 1 pareggio da quando è arrivato ( 1.33 punti a partita ) . In copa del rey invece è andato alla grande.



Anche al Milan abbastanza bene in coppa e male in campionato


----------



## Boomer (13 Marzo 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Anche al Milan abbastanza bene in coppa e male in campionato



Quanto fa ridere che il Milan nel 2018 ha subito 3 gol mentre il Siviglia 17 in campionato?


----------



## juventino (13 Marzo 2018)

Mourinho pare stia dando spettacolo in conferenza stampa.


----------



## __king george__ (14 Marzo 2018)

il Siviglia sta festeggiando nella sua homepage il fatto che è la seconda volta nella storia che raggiungono i quarti di finale di Champions....la prima e finora unica fu nel 1957/58....praticamente 60 anni fa!! 

nei giudizi su Montella ricordate anche che non allena il real


----------



## koti (14 Marzo 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Il Siviglia tra andata e ritorno ha tirato 40 volte verso la porta dello United.
> 
> Io penso che Montella abbia dei principi di gioco validi, capisce di calcio e di bel calcio.
> Ha due difetti enormi: continuità (e quella la si vede con le piccole) - gioco troppo rischioso (passaggi orizzontali e lenti).
> ...


Concordo sulla continuità, è un allenatore che alterna partite preparate benissimo a mega disastri, un esempio: Milan-Juve 1-0 e poi la giornata successiva perdiamo 3-0 col Genoa. Non riesce a mantenere risultati continui all'interno di una stagione, penso al suo primo anno da noi: 40 punti nel girone d'andata e circa 20 nel girone di ritorno... quest'anno invece non ci aveva proprio capito nulla, con quella orribile difesa a tre e le due punte. Sicuramente è più un allenatore da coppa che da campionato.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Marzo 2018)

Per ieri bisogna fare complimenti sinceri a Montella ma per me Mourinho è stato una delusione su tutta la linea un allenatore con una tale esperienza europea non gioca per andare ai supplementari con il Siviglia poi magari perdeva lo stesso ma ci sono modi e modi di perdere 

Con tutto quello che ha fatto spendere allo united poi...


----------



## The Ripper (14 Marzo 2018)

Grabde partita di Montella 
Ma mourinho è finito da ANNI e lo ribadisco per l'ennesima volta.
Lo United ha deluso soprattutto per colpa sua


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Marzo 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> il Siviglia sta festeggiando nella sua homepage il fatto che è la seconda volta nella storia che raggiungono i quarti di finale di Champions....la prima e finora unica fu nel 1957/58....praticamente 60 anni fa!!
> 
> nei giudizi su Montella ricordate anche che non allena il real



Ma infatti Montella al real farebbe solo danni, lui ci sta bene proprio nel ruolo dello sfavorito e riesce a preparare bene le partite quando non ha nulla da perdere, non a caso le migliori che preparò lo scorso anno furono le 4 partite contro la Juventus. Ma quando sale l'asticella e la pressione anche per lui non ce la fa.

Se il Siviglia non ambisce a restare in zona Champions, possono pure tenerlo. Si toglieranno qualche soddisfazione vincendo da sfavoriti uno scontro diretto ogni tanto. Ma appunto lui va bene per il Siviglia e la Fiorentina... non certo per il Real.

Così come poteva andare bene per il Milan di Berlusconi ormai alla canna del gas, è stato invece la scelta peggiore possibile per un Milan che vuole ritornare in alto.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Marzo 2018)

ahahah.. si riesce a denigrare Montella pure dopo aver buttato fuori due feticci del forum: Simeone e Mourinho .

E torna la mia teoria... l' allenatore conta molto poco... conta più il contesto e che non faccia danni.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Marzo 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> ahahah.. si riesce a denigrare Montella pure dopo aver buttato fuori due feticci del forum: Simeone e Mourinho .
> 
> E torna la mia teoria... l' allenatore conta molto poco... conta più il contesto e che non faccia danni.



per quanto fatto al Milan si è denigrato da solo
per quanto fatto ieri sera gli sono stati fatti i complimenti
il resto non so dove l'hai letto
finiscila con le manie di persecuzione anche te per favore


----------



## pazzomania (14 Marzo 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> per quanto fatto al Milan si è denigrato da solo
> per quanto fatto ieri sera gli sono stati fatti i complimenti
> il resto non so dove l'hai letto
> finiscila con le manie di persecuzione anche te per favore



Non so chi ha scritto cosa.. ho letto velocemente.

Persecuzione?? ho fatto battaglie qui dentro su quest' argomento.. altro che persecuzione ahahahaha

PS: Non me ne frega una mazza di Montella, non sono il suo avvocato e nemmeno un estimatore


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Marzo 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti Montella al real farebbe solo danni, lui ci sta bene proprio nel ruolo dello sfavorito e riesce a preparare bene le partite quando non ha nulla da perdere, non a caso le migliori che preparò lo scorso anno furono le 4 partite contro la Juventus. Ma quando sale l'asticella e la pressione anche per lui non ce la fa.
> 
> Se il Siviglia non ambisce a restare in zona Champions, possono pure tenerlo. Si toglieranno qualche soddisfazione vincendo da sfavoriti uno scontro diretto ogni tanto. Ma appunto lui va bene per il Siviglia e la Fiorentina... non certo per il Real.
> 
> Così come poteva andare bene per il Milan di Berlusconi ormai alla canna del gas, è stato invece la scelta peggiore possibile per un Milan che vuole ritornare in alto.



analisi perfetta.

Aggiungo anche che Mou è veramente arrivato alla fine..uno come lui lavorava 100% sui nervi, si vede che adesso non gli frega più nulla..ormai è ricco, ha vinto tanto..non ha più la grinta e non la trasmette più ai suoi..e sui principi tattici è sempre stato lacunoso..

Per me è ora che prenda in considerazione la nazionale


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Marzo 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti Montella al real farebbe solo danni, lui ci sta bene proprio nel ruolo dello sfavorito e riesce a preparare bene le partite quando non ha nulla da perdere, non a caso le migliori che preparò lo scorso anno furono le 4 partite contro la Juventus. Ma quando sale l'asticella e la pressione anche per lui non ce la fa.
> 
> Se il Siviglia non ambisce a restare in zona Champions, possono pure tenerlo. Si toglieranno qualche soddisfazione vincendo da sfavoriti uno scontro diretto ogni tanto. Ma appunto lui va bene per il Siviglia e la Fiorentina... non certo per il Real.
> 
> Così come poteva andare bene per il Milan di Berlusconi ormai alla canna del gas, è stato invece la scelta peggiore possibile per un Milan che vuole ritornare in alto.


Al Real ti mettono sulla graticola anche se vieni da due Champions di fila; Montellino non resisterebbe due mesi nella capitale spagnola.


----------



## Mr. Canà (14 Marzo 2018)

C'è poco da discutere: sulla doppia sfida Montella ha meritato ampiamente contro Mourinho, che dispone certamente di una squadra più attrezzata.

A Siviglia lo United ha giocato una partita figlia dell'arroganza del proprio allenatore, convinto che con uno 0-0 poi sarebbe stato un cammino di rose a Manchester. 

Dal canto suo il Siviglia ha fatto la partita che doveva fare e anzi, una volta che l'incontro si è sbloccato, ha davvero rischiato la goleada (impedita solo dalla mira imprecisa del, comunque ottimo, Ben Yedder). 

Su Montella allenatore di una big... difficile esprimersi. Al Real non c'è allenatore che non soffra l'ambiente e la pressione della capitale. Come giustamente dice [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION], lì hanno messo sulla graticola gente come Ancelotti e stanno ora mettendo in discussione Zidane. 

Al Siviglia potenzialemente potrebbe fare molto bene per il tipo di squadra e ambizioni, però secondo me è ancora un allenatore in cerca di una propria identità tattica. Lo abbiamo vissuto sulla nostra pelle, con i suoi strambi esperimenti, e lo stanno vivendo anche a Siviglia, dove però sta correggendo in maniera più netta, provando a proporre un calcio più pragmatico e meno estetico.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Marzo 2018)

Ma delle gioconde di raiola ne vogliamo parlare????
Ma vogliamo discutere delle involuzioni tecniche di pobbà e compagnia?
Che asini.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Marzo 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma delle gioconde di raiola ne vogliamo parlare????
> Ma vogliamo discutere delle involuzioni tecniche di pobbà e compagnia?
> Che asini.



Gli assistiti di Raiola sono semplicemente una banda di sopravvalutati, inclusi i nostri


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Marzo 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Gli assistiti di Raiola sono semplicemente una banda di sopravvalutati, inclusi i nostri



Perfetto.
Fenomeni si ma solo mediatici e che si bruciano sistematicamente pur avendo delle qualità.
Ma del resto con quel suino di procuratore cresce il conto in banca, non di certo il bagaglio tecnico.
Questo avrebbe bruciato pure messi col suo modus operandi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Marzo 2018)

Spero nel miracolo di Conte contro il barca, ho scommesso 5 euro sul chelsea vincente. Per me ce la può fare


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Marzo 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma delle gioconde di raiola ne vogliamo parlare????
> Ma vogliamo discutere delle involuzioni tecniche di pobbà e compagnia?
> Che asini.


Immagina che fine farebbe Donnarumma titolare al Parco dei Principi con uno stipendio da 8/10 milioni di euro e un cartellino pagato sopra i 60/70 milioni di euro.


----------



## admin (14 Marzo 2018)

Pronostico (che probabilmente sbaglierò): Barca - Chelsea 2-2


----------



## 7vinte (14 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pronostico (che probabilmente sbaglierò): Barca - Chelsea 2-2


Spero 1-1 con rigori


----------



## ralf (14 Marzo 2018)

Força Barça


----------



## ralf (14 Marzo 2018)

Il bus del Chelsea è gia in campo.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Marzo 2018)

già finita


----------



## admin (14 Marzo 2018)

*Messi!

1-0*


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Marzo 2018)

Soltanto Messi poteva far goal da lì


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Marzo 2018)

Barcellona campione d'europa vinceranno quest'anno secondo me sono fortissimi


----------



## alcyppa (14 Marzo 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Barcellona campione d'europa vinceranno quest'anno secondo me sono fortissimi



Speriamo.

Le spagnole hanno fracassato i maroni ma meglio loro che i gobbi.


----------



## Mr. Canà (14 Marzo 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Barcellona campione d'europa vinceranno quest'anno secondo me sono fortissimi



Occhio al Bayern di quel volpone di Jupp Heynckes.


----------



## admin (14 Marzo 2018)

Grande Chelsea ora


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Marzo 2018)

E due


----------



## Mr. Canà (14 Marzo 2018)

game over


----------



## admin (14 Marzo 2018)

*Pazzesco Messi e 2-0 Dembelè*


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Marzo 2018)

Come si fa a regalare due gol in questo modo? Dai..


----------



## ralf (14 Marzo 2018)

totaal voetbal


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Marzo 2018)

Sto Frabreags mi sa che è bollito


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Marzo 2018)

Buttato via 5 euro, non credevo che il chelsea le avrebbe buscate così fin dall'inizio, che pena


----------



## 7vinte (14 Marzo 2018)

Il Barcellona è fortissimo. Spero tanto in una finale Barcellona-Manchester City. Sarebbe fantastica. Messi non ha eguali,altro che CR7. Ronaldo è diventato ciò che è grazie alla sua forza mentale,ma il talento di messi è dietro solo quello di Pelé,Maradona e Van Basten ed è alla pari con Ronaldo il fenomeno


----------



## __king george__ (14 Marzo 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sto Frabreags mi sa che è bollito



allora è finalmente pronto per noi...


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Marzo 2018)

Ma sto Morata?


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Marzo 2018)

cosa sbaglia però il chelsea


----------



## VonVittel (14 Marzo 2018)

Cosa si sono divorati...


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Marzo 2018)

Ma quanto stanno sbagliando questi


----------



## Mr. Canà (14 Marzo 2018)

Peccato, potevano riaprirla.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Marzo 2018)

Quando il Barcellona accerchia l'arbitro mi sembra una squadra in Italia


----------



## 7vinte (14 Marzo 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quando il Barcellona accerchia l'arbitro mi sembra una squadra in Italia


Che inizia con J/R e finisce con entus?


----------



## 7vinte (14 Marzo 2018)

Ora la riaprono


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Marzo 2018)

Conte non ha più mazzi da giocare mi sa


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Marzo 2018)

Tra andata e ritorno il Chelsea non ha per nulla demeritato.. certo se fai due errori come quello di Fabregas e quello all'andata vuol dire proprio aver voglia di uscire


----------



## VonVittel (14 Marzo 2018)

Quando Alonso calcia le punizioni, alla fine si crea sempre un pericolo; chissà se Calhanoglu si ricorderà come si calciano. Perché boh, al momento c'è una differenza abissale tra i due in questo fondamentale. Eppure il turco è super sponsorizzato come tiratore di punizioni, lo spagnolo no


----------



## Mr. Canà (14 Marzo 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Tra andata e ritorno il Chelsea non a per nulla demeritato.. certo se fai due errori come quello di Fabregas e quello all'andata vuol dire proprio aver voglia di uscire



Assolutamente. Sono stati anche sfortunati. 3 legni contro il Barça li paghi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Marzo 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Il Barcellona è fortissimo. Spero tanto in una finale Barcellona-Manchester City. Sarebbe fantastica. Messi non ha eguali,altro che CR7. Ronaldo è diventato ciò che è grazie alla sua forza mentale,ma il talento di messi *è dietro* solo quello di Pelé,Maradona e Van Basten ed è *alla pari* con Ronaldo il fenomeno


Ovvio


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Marzo 2018)

il Barca segnerà il terzo a metà secondo tempo


----------



## 7vinte (14 Marzo 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ovvio



In che senso?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Marzo 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> In che senso?


Sempre dietro a qualcuno e alla pari di qualcun altro; semmai sono gli altri che devono stargli dietro o al massimo alla pari, altroché.


----------



## 7vinte (14 Marzo 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sempre dietro a qualcuno e alla pari di qualcun altro; semmai sono gli altri che devono stargli dietro o al massimo alla pari, altroché.



Pelé?Maradona?


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Marzo 2018)

che asini questi del chelsea


----------



## 7vinte (14 Marzo 2018)

Era rigore


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Marzo 2018)

Ma come si fa a non dare rigore?


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Marzo 2018)

Questi sono davvero dei ladri comunque


----------



## admin (14 Marzo 2018)

Sempre così sti ladri catalANI


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Marzo 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa a non dare rigore?


Doveva tirare prima, quando mai danno un rigore contro il Barca in casa sua?


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Marzo 2018)

Giroud il Kalimero francese


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Marzo 2018)

Questi hanno sbagliato 049039403 gol


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Marzo 2018)

Ma che giocatore è Messi?!?


----------



## rossonero71 (14 Marzo 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Occhio al Bayern di quel volpone di Jupp Heynckes.



Se il barca prende il Bayern non so come finisce gli hanno rifilato 7 gol con questo allenatore.. l'unica squadra che ha azzannato per il collo il barca non permettendole di fare il suo gioco.. li hanno demoliti sulle palle aeree dove il Barcellona è imbarazzante


----------



## admin (14 Marzo 2018)

3-0 Messi

Risultati immeritato, dai.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Marzo 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> il Barca segnerà il terzo a metà secondo tempo



...


----------



## Mr. Canà (14 Marzo 2018)

Ciao ciao


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Marzo 2018)

Tutti gol regalati comunque..


----------



## Mr. Canà (14 Marzo 2018)

Messi è grandioso come sempre, ma Courtois stasera davvero male.


----------



## 7vinte (14 Marzo 2018)

Messi!


----------



## David Gilmour (14 Marzo 2018)

E anghe guesd'anno Andonio saluda la Gembions.


----------



## __king george__ (14 Marzo 2018)

io non la sto seguendo ma dal risultato direi che forse Conte non è l'uomo giusto per il PSG se vogliono dare la caccia alla Champions....


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Marzo 2018)

Conte un didastro comunque in questa stagione. E' già un miracolo che riuscirà a terminare la stagione, di altri tempi Abramoivh lo avrebbe esonerato a novembre.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Marzo 2018)

> _il Barca segnerà il terzo a metà secondo tempo_





Tifo'o ha scritto:


> ...


 [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] partita già vista non so quante volte dai


----------



## Mr. Canà (14 Marzo 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Conte un didastro comunque in questa stagione. E' già un miracolo che riuscirà a terminare la stagione, di altri tempi Abramoivh lo avrebbe esonerato a novembre.



C'è da dire che sul doppio confronto i 3 gol di scarto non ci sono. Chelsea molto sprecone e sfortunato. Stasera il Barça sta giocando in maniera cinica: ha avuto 3 occasioni e mezzo e ha segnato tre reti.


----------



## ralf (14 Marzo 2018)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> E anghe guesd'anno Andonio saluda la Gembions.



5-4-1 is the way.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Marzo 2018)

Che delusione Conte comunque.


----------



## Serginho (14 Marzo 2018)

Conte-Chelsea è un matrimonio strafinito da mesi, è evidente che non ci sia sintonia. Hanno creato occasioni ma è sempre mancata la convinzione, l'intensità e la fame delle squadre di Conte


----------



## pazzomania (15 Marzo 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Conte un didastro comunque in questa stagione. E' già un miracolo che riuscirà a terminare la stagione, di altri tempi Abramoivh lo avrebbe esonerato a novembre.





Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Che delusione Conte comunque.



Lo dicevo in tempi non sospetti di non fissarsi su di lui.

Sarà bravo, ma non è nemmeno lui un miracolato del signore. 
Mai fissarsi sui nomi, come vedete di imprese clamorose non le fa nemmeno lui.

Quando il Barca gira, non lo fermi mai. Devi sperare in giornata negativa di Messi o hai già perso.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Marzo 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Lo dicevo in tempi non sospetti di non fissarsi su di lui.
> 
> Sarà bravo, ma non è nemmeno lui un miracolato del signore.
> Mai fissarsi sui nomi, come vedete di imprese clamorose non le fa nemmeno lui.
> ...



Lasciamo stare il discorso CL che puoi vincerla come non vincerla. E' una storia a se. Tra l'altro il Barcellona quest'anno è la più forte di tutte. 

Io mi riferisco al Campionato. Sono sempre stato un patito di Conte ma quest'anno in Premier un disastro come si fa ad essere quinti con 5 punti dal totocoso? Come può una squadra campione in carica stare cosi in questione pietosa in campioato? Oltre alle sconfitte contro squadre ridicole in campionato.

Come ho già detto, Conte è stato miracolato quest'anno. Avrà la possibilità di finire la stagione. Abramovich è uno che non guarda in faccia a nessuno. Lo avrebbe potuto mandare via già molto prima.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Marzo 2018)

Ci sarà ancora leo nei sogni bagnati juventini.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Marzo 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Lo dicevo in tempi non sospetti di non fissarsi su di lui.
> 
> Sarà bravo, ma non è nemmeno lui un miracolato del signore.
> Mai fissarsi sui nomi, come vedete di imprese clamorose non le fa nemmeno lui.
> ...



Conte per certi versi è come mou, un grande comunicatore, un grande gestore di menti.
Solo che col suo pessimo inglese...... mmmm sarà una mia impressione ma perde un buon 70%.
Ma vi ricordate i discorsi motivazionali che faceva agli azzurri o alla juve??
E con quel suo inglese spicciolo come fa?
The pen is on the table.
La butto giù a ridere ma la grandezza di mou , capace di vincere in più paesi, deriva soprattutto dalla sua intelligenza globale a 360 gradi.
Chi sa solo di calcio non sa nulla di calcio. -cit di mou-


----------



## pazzomania (15 Marzo 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Lasciamo stare il discorso CL che puoi vincerla come non vincerla. E' una storia a se. Tra l'altro il Barcellona quest'anno è la più forte di tutte.
> 
> Io mi riferisco al Campionato. Sono sempre stato un patito di Conte ma quest'anno in Premier un disastro come si fa ad essere quinti con 5 punti dal totocoso? Come può una squadra campione in carica stare cosi in questione pietosa in campioato? Oltre alle sconfitte contro squadre ridicole in campionato.
> 
> Come ho già detto, Conte è stato miracolato quest'anno. Avrà la possibilità di finire la stagione. Abramovich è uno che non guarda in faccia a nessuno. Lo avrebbe potuto mandare via già molto prima.



Sai la Premier è un campionato un po' particolare, il Leicester come ha fatto a vincere (VINCERE!!!!!!!!!) e l'anno dopo quasi rischiare di entrare nella lotta per non retrocedere?

Fa parte di quelli variabili incomprensibili del calcio.


----------

